# Bon de remboursement 150 euros iPod



## bourriquette (14 Octobre 2005)

Je ne savais pas trop ou mettre ce post, donc je m'hasarde ici... 
J'ai acheté fin septembre un iPod et un iBook, pensant bénéficier de l'offre de remboursement  de 150 euros. Le problème c'est que maintenant j'aimerais envoyer le bon de remboursement, or il n'est plus disponible sur l'apple store vu que l'offre est terminée. 
J'aurais donc aimé savoir si une bonne âme aurait gardé le fichier sur son ordi, sinon j'appellerai l'apple store. Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas trop ou mettre ce post, donc je m'hasarde ici...
> J'ai acheté fin septembre un iPod et un iBook, pensant bénéficier de l'offre de remboursement  de 150 euros. Le problème c'est que maintenant j'aimerais envoyer le bon de remboursement, or il n'est plus disponible sur l'apple store vu que l'offre est terminée.
> J'aurais donc aimé savoir si une bonne âme aurait gardé le fichier sur son ordi, sinon j'appellerai l'apple store. Merci!




viii... je dois avoir le bon en sauvegarde... je te l'envoi... en echange tu me dis ou est ce qu'on trouve els references...  lol


----------



## bourriquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour l'envoi du coupon. Alors pour les références je viens d'y réfléchir un petit peu (cad un bon quart d'heure :hein et mon cerveau tend à m'indiquer (pincettes...) que : 
-les étiquettes UPC sont celles collées directement sur le carton de l'iBook (oui oui le beau carton) et l'emballage de l'iPod (en dessous)
-le numéro de série bon ben facile à trouver (serial No)
-par contre pour ce qui est de référence de l'ordinateur et de l'iPod je dois avouer que j'hésite entre "part No" et  "model No", mais ce dernier n'est pas sur l'iPod...

Qu'en penses-tu?:rose:


----------



## NightWalker (16 Octobre 2005)

Pour le numéro de série de l'iMac tu peux le trouver en passant par "menu POMME bleu - A propos de ce Mac - Plus d'info - Matériel"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour l'envoi du coupon. Alors pour les références je viens d'y réfléchir un petit peu (cad un bon quart d'heure :hein et mon cerveau tend à m'indiquer (pincettes...) que :
> -les étiquettes UPC sont celles collées directement sur le carton de l'iBook (oui oui le beau carton) et l'emballage de l'iPod (en dessous)
> -le numéro de série bon ben facile à trouver (serial No)
> -par contre pour ce qui est de référence de l'ordinateur et de l'iPod je dois avouer que j'hésite entre "part No" et  "model No", mais ce dernier n'est pas sur l'iPod...
> ...




ba, je tend aussi pour "part No" ... surtout que model No, je vois pas ce que c'est... mais il n'ont que 9 chiffre (et 8 pour l'ipod, si on ne compte pas le "/"n )

par contre sur le colis de l'ibook... y a numero a 10 chiffre tout en bas... je sais pas du tout a quoi il correspond, et sur l'embalaage de l'ipod... y a un troisieme code barre... avec un numero tout bizarre dessous egalement.. alor voila


----------



## seblagro (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour...

Dites moi Kasparov, ou bien bourriquette, vous auriez pas encore ce formulaire sil vous plait???

Parce que, j'attendais une livraison tres tres tres longue de ma commande passée fin septembre pour envoyer le coupon.. .et ya plus de coupons maintenant... :S

Merci beaucoup
Sébastien


----------



## BidoN974 (16 Novembre 2007)

moi j'ai appeler le store et le gars ma filer le lien en envoyer un mail !

sinon je pense que tu parle d'un macbook et non d'un ibook 

de plus c'est 130 euros pas 150 !


ciao ciao


----------



## Macintosh83 (17 Novembre 2007)

non ils parlent bien de l'ibook, vous avez deterré un sujet de 2005


----------



## ncocacola (17 Novembre 2007)

Mais vous inqui&#233;tez pas, mon fr&#232;re a eu l'argent m&#234;me si il a fait la demande un an apr&#232;s^^


----------



## Dagnir (18 Novembre 2007)

bourriquette a dit:


> Je ne savais pas trop ou mettre ce post, donc je m'hasarde ici...
> J'ai acheté fin septembre un iPod et un iBook, pensant bénéficier de l'offre de remboursement  de 150 euros. Le problème c'est que maintenant j'aimerais envoyer le bon de remboursement, or il n'est plus disponible sur l'apple store vu que l'offre est terminée.
> J'aurais donc aimé savoir si une bonne âme aurait gardé le fichier sur son ordi, sinon j'appellerai l'apple store. Merci!



L'offre est encore référencée ici, et le bon de remboursement (en ligne) disponible  là.


----------



## fxav (18 Novembre 2007)

au fait ce sont les etiquettes avec "part No" et "Serial No" qu'il faut, et avec toutes les couches de cartons !!


----------



## Chuck_Joris (19 Novembre 2007)

Ca veut dire qu'il faut découper la boite de l'ipod et du l'ordi !!!!

Simplement décollé les étiquettes ne suffit pas ?


----------



## fxav (20 Novembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Ca veut dire qu'il faut découper la boite de l'ipod et du l'ordi !!!!
> 
> Simplement décollé les étiquettes ne suffit pas ?



j'en sais rien, je répète juste ce que j'ai lu "découper les étiquettes EAN en prenant soin de découper toutes les couches de carton"

après je sais pas si ils iront chipoter pour ca !


----------



## tatouille (20 Novembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> j'en sais rien, je répète juste ce que j'ai lu "découper les étiquettes EAN en prenant soin de découper toutes les couches de carton"
> 
> après je sais pas si ils iront chipoter pour ca !



ca evite de recevoir des tonnes d' etiquettes dechires et endommagees, illisibles
c est couremment pratique aux US pour les offres promotionelles et parfois il y a une puce enfonce 
dans l epaisseur du carton sous l etiquette, donc si vous l endommage, les gas devraient tout se taper a la main...


----------

